# Chess vocabulary



## francois_auffret

Hello,

I wanted to ask everyone how do you name the chess pieces in your language... If you could kindly add their literal meaning between brackets as hereunder. There are also a few basic additional words on chess... 

*In French:*

Chess* = Les échecs*

Pawn = *Pion* 
Knight = *Cavalier* ("Horseman") or in colloquial: *Cheval* ("Horse")
Bishop = *Fou* ("Madman", or "King's jester")
Castle, Rook = *Tour* (Tower)
King = *Roi* ("King")
Queen = *Reine* ("queen") or in colloquial: *Dame* ("Lady")

Chessboard = *Echiquier*
Castling = *Roque*
Check= *Echec*
Checkmate = *Echec et mat*
Stalemate = *Pat*

*THanks in ADvance*


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:

Chess = het schaakspel, schaken

Pawn = de pion
Knight = het paard (horse)
Bishop = de loper (lit. 'runner')
Castle, Rook = de toren (tower)
King = de koning (king)
Queen = de dame

Chessboard = het schaakbord
Castling = de rokade

Check= schaak
Checkmate = schaakmat
Stalemate = pat

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## spakh

Turkish,

Chess = satranç

Pawn = piyon
Knight = at   (horse)
Bishop = fil   (elephant)
Castle, Rook = kale
King = şah   (shah)
Queen = vezir   (vizier)

Chessboard = satranç tahtası
Castling = rok
Check= şah
Checkmate = şah mat
Stalemate = pat


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*:

Chess* = שחמט *(shachmat)

Pawn = *רגלי *(ragli) - "infantryman", "on foot" or in colloquial *חייל *(chayal) - "soldier"
Knight = *פרש* (parash) - "knight", "horseman", "cavalier"
Bishop = *רץ* (ratz) - "running"
Castle, Rook = *צריח *(tzariach) - "tower", "turret"
King = *מלך* (melech) - "king"
Queen = *מלכה* (malka) - "queen"

Chessboard = *לוח שחמט *(luach shachmat)
Castling = *להצריח *(lehatzriach)
Check= *שח *(shach)
Checkmate = *שחמט *(shachmat)
Stalemate = *פט *(pat)

* the above "ch" is pronounced like the Spanish j or the ch in Loch Ness.


----------



## Kinbote

*Italian*:

Chess* = Scacchi*

Pawn = *Pedone (someone on his feet)*
Knight = *Cavallo (horse)*
Bishop = *Alfiere (tenent or coucellor)*
Castle, Rook = *Torre (tower)*
King = *Re (king)*
Queen = *Donna (woman) or regina (queen)*

Chessboard = *Scacchiera*
Castling = *Arrocco*
Check= *Scacco al re (Check to king)*
Checkmate = *Scacco matto (matto=mad)*
Stalemate =* Stallo 

*Gambit = *Gambetto
*En passant = *En passant*


----------



## OldAvatar

*Romanian:*

Chess* = Şah
*Pawn = *Pion* 
Knight = *Cal *("Horse")
Bishop = *Nebun* ("Madman")
Castle, Rook = *Tură, Turn* (Tower)
King = *Rege* ("King")
Queen = *Regină* ("queen") or in colloquial: *Damă* ("Lady")

Chessboard = *Tablă de şah*
Castling = *Rocadă*
Check= *Şah*
Checkmate = *Şah Mat*
Stalemate = *Pat, Remiză
*


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian:

Chess* = şah*

Pawn = *pion*
Knight = *cal*
Bishop = *nebun *(_haha...it means "the crazy one"_)
Castle, Rook = *tură/turn*
King = *rege*
Queen = *damă *(lady) or* regină* (queen)

Chessboard = *tablă de şah*
Castling = *rocadă*
Check= *şah *or the verb *a da şah/a ţine în şah*
Checkmate = *şah-mat*
Stalemate =* pat*

Gambit = *gambit*
En passant = *en passant*

Hope this helped! 

PS: oops...OldAvatar and I always seem to have the worst timing when posting!

 robbie


----------



## Antpax

*In Spanish:

*Chess* = Ajedrez*

Pawn = *Peón* 
Knight = *Caballo*
Bishop = *Alfil*
Castle, Rook = *Torre*
King = *Rey*
Queen = *Reina* o *Dama* 

Chessboard = *Tablero (de ajedrez)*
Castling = *Enroque*
Check= *Jaque*
Checkmate = *Jaque mate*
Stalemate = *Ahogado (o tablas por ahogado)*

Gambit = *Gámbito*

Ant


----------



## Zsanna

And the Hungarian version:

chess = *sakk*
chessboard = *sakktábla*
chessman, piece = *sakkfigura* (_chess figure_)

pawn = *gyalog* (_on foot_, probably the short form of _the one on foot_), 
*              paraszt* (_peasant_) - a less elegant term
castle, rook = *bástya* (_bastion_)
knight = *ló* (_horse_)
bishop = *futó* (_runner_)
king = *király* 
queen = *vezér* (_leader_), *királynő*

castling = *rosálás*

check= *sakk* (*sekk* if attacking the queen)
checkmate = *sakk-matt*
stalemate = *patt*

gambit = gambit (I've never heard it used, although we do use *gyalogáldozat* = sacrificing a pawn)


----------



## tru-life

Chess = Skak 
Pawn = *Bonde* 
Knight = *Springer*
Castle, Rook = *Tårn*
King = *Konge*
Queen = Dronning

Chessboard = *Skakbræt*
Check= *Skak*
Checkmate = *Skak mat*


----------



## Mahaodeh

*In Arabic:*

Chess* = Shitranj شطرنج*

Pawn = *Jundi جندي* - Soldier; Baidaq بيدق - Infantry solier>
Knight = *Hisan حصان* - Horse.
Bishop = *Feel فيل* - Eephant.
Castle, Rook = *Qal'a قلعة* - Castle.
King = *Malik ملك* - King.
Queen = *Wazeer وزير* - Minister

Chessboard = *Ruq'a رقعة*
Castling = *none that I know of*
Check= *none that I know of*
Checkmate = *Kish malik كش ملك - *Kish to the king. (kish is a word used to make someone go, like to an animal you say kish to make it run away).
Stalemate = *none that I know of*


----------



## sokol

*In German:*
 (as for translations: one would have to go back to Middle German to translate correctly, I think; some of the names - I'm thinking of _Springer _and _Läufer _- have changed meaning radically during the centuries)

Chess* = das Schach *(neuter); or also _das Schachspiel _(the game of chess)

Pawn = *Bauer *("peasant, farmer")
Knight = *Springer *("the-one-who-jumps" or "jumper, diver" in modern sports, but I guess it's older meaning was "rider, horseman")
Bishop = *Läufer *("the-one-who-runs" or "runner" in modern sports, here the older meaning most likely was "messenger, courier, herald", I think)
Castle, Rook = *Turm* ("Tower")
King = *König* ("King")
Queen = *Dame* ("lady" literally, but even though you call her "lady" you still think of the "Queen" when you play chess)

Chessboard = *das Schachbrett *or *das Schachspiel*
Castling = *Rochade *(makes me wonder why this French loan in German is different from today's French "roque")
Check= *Schach*
Checkmate = *Schach und matt *if you want to sound 'professional', otherwise plain *schachmatt *
Stalemate = *Patt* and also referred to as *Remis *but the latter only _before _Patt is reached (so for example, I could say that I play for Remis if I don't see any chance to win anymore, but I'd say Patt when I succeeded - _remisieren _would be the German verb for that one)

Gambit = *Gambit *(with English pronunciation even when speaking German)en passant = *en passant schlagen *(with "schlagen" being the verb used here with the French loan _en passant)_

and some additional not yet mentioned:
Dauerschach = "permanent check" = if the King is permanently given check
Zugzwang = "force-of-move" = if one player has no choice of moves as the other one limits the options down to exactly one valid move each time it is his or her turn
Zeitnot = if, playing with watch, one (or both) player(s) are already short of time and therefore probably have to hurry moves
Umwandlung = "change-of-pawn" = the change of pawn into any other figure if he reaches the other side of the board
schlagen (verb) = the act of taking a foreign figure; actually I don't know the English equivalent even for that one, literally it is 'hit' but I guess it could translate as 'take'


----------



## Nizo

*In Esperanto:*

Chess* = ŝako*

Pawn = *peono*
Knight = *ĉevalo *("horse ")
Bishop = *kuriero *("messenger, courier”)
Castle, Rook = *turo* ("tower")
King = *reĝo* ("king")
Queen = *damo* ("lady")

Chessboard = *ŝaktabulo*
Castling = *aroko*
Check= *ŝako* (*ŝak! *_*or*_* ŝakon!**)*
Checkmate = *mato* (*ŝakmat!**)*
Stalemate = *pato*
Gambit = *gambito *
en passant = *preterpasa preno *


----------



## shannenms

In Persian:

Chess* = Shatranj*

Pawn = *Piyade* 
Knight = *Asb (*Horse)
Bishop = *Fil *(elephant)
Castle, Rook = *Rokh* 
King = *Shah* ("King")
Queen = *Vazir* ("queen") 

Chessboard = *Safheye Shatranj*
Castling = *Qal'e Raftan*
Check= *Kish*
Checkmate = *Kish Mat*
Stalemate = *Pat*


----------



## Alijsh

shannenms said:


> In Persian:
> 
> Chess* = Shatranj*
> 
> Pawn = *Piyâde* (on foot, ground (as in ~ troops) -> piyâdenezâm: infantry)*, sarbâz* (unofficial name; soldier)
> Knight = *Asb (*Horse)
> Bishop = *Fil *(elephant)
> Castle, Rook = *Rokh*
> King = *Shâh* (king)
> Queen = *Vazir* (vizier)*, farzin* (obsolete)
> 
> Chessboard = *Safheye / takhteye Shatranj*
> Castling = *Qal'e Raftan / bastan*
> Check= *Kish*
> Checkmate = *Kish(o)mât*
> Stalemate = *Pât*


piece = *mohre*
mate = *mât
savâre *= all pieces other than the pawns (mounted; not piyâde: on foot, gournd -> savârenezâm: mobile military unit, cavalry)


----------



## Josh_

Here are two threads that discuss the topic of chess:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=158183&highlight=chess

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=246379&highlight=chess


----------



## natiii

This didn't have the meanings, so I thought I'd add them..





Antpax said:


> *In Spanish:*
> 
> Chess* = Ajedrez*
> 
> Pawn = *Peón* (one who walks)
> Knight = *Caballo *(horse)
> Bishop = *Alfil *(doesn't mean bishop, I think this word is only used for this piece in specific)
> Castle, Rook = *Torre *(tower)
> King = *Rey *(king)
> Queen = *Reina* o *Dama* (queen or dame)
> 
> Chessboard = *Tablero (de ajedrez)*
> Castling = *Enroque*
> Check= *Jaque*
> Checkmate = *Jaque mate*
> Stalemate = *Ahogado (o tablas por ahogado) *(this literally means 'hung')
> 
> Gambit = *Gámbito*
> 
> Ant


----------



## francois_auffret

Thanks all,Natii, The word Alfil is an Arabic word which means : the elephant, (al fîl).In all muslim countries the name of the bishop is this same arabic word (see Turkish, Persian, and obviously Arabic), all of them though don't use the Arabic definite article: Al...Thanks again for your input....


----------



## Alijsh

francois_auffret said:


> Thanks all,Natii, The word Alfil is an Arabic word which means : the elephant, (al fîl).In all muslim countries the name of the bishop is this same arabic word (see Turkish, Persian, and obviously Arabic), all of them though don't use the Arabic definite article: Al...Thanks again for your input....


Arabic *fil* is from Persian *pil*. So this word has a Persian origin. Ditto for *Wazeer/vazir*. Shatranj (chess) was taken up by the Muslim world after the Islamic conquest of *Persia*. Even the name of the game in various Eurpean languages are versions of the Persian _shāh_ ("king").  You may like to read the Wikipedia article or other resources to find more about it.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

This link might be interesting: "CHESS PIECES in (73) Different Languages".

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## kusurija

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This link might be interesting: "CHESS PIECES in (73) Different Languages".
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


Hi all, in that link is an unacuracy: in Lithuanian rather than valdovė (also used) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is dama. + is šachas; pat - patas. This and other situations yeldining 1/2 of point for both - lygiosios. 

In Czech 0 - 0: malá rošáda
0 - 0 - 0: velká rošáda.
When in position Black has (e.g.) pawn on C4 and after White's going (pawn) D2 - D4 Black goes: C4 x D3 this is named "braní mimochodem"
Cheers!


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese:

Chess* = Xadrez*
Chessboard = *Tabuleiro de xadrez*
Castling = *Roque*
Check= *Cheque*
Checkmate = *Cheque-mate*
Stalemate = *Empate*

For the names of the chess pieces, see Josh's link.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Chess = šachmatai

Pawn = pėstininkas
Knight = žirgas
Bishop = rikis
Castle, Rook = bokštas
King = karalius
Queen = karalienė

Chessboard = šachmatų lenta
Castling = rokiruotė
Check= šachas
Checkmate = šachas ir matas
Stalemate = patas, lygiosios


----------



## avok

Hei, I also noticed that the Turkish and Romanian words "*şah*", "*şah mat*", "*pat*" are exactly the same in both languages!! And again the word "*piyon* / *pion *" (pawn) is almost identical in both languages.


----------



## francois_auffret

avok said:


> Hei, I also noticed that the Turkish and Romanian words "*şah*", "*şah mat*", "*pat*" are exactly the same in both languages!! And again the word "*piyon* / *pion *" (pawn) is almost identical in both languages.


 
I am afraid that the word *pion* is a French word although it could be Romanian too... antoher descendant of Latin (in French it is attested since the 15th century in this form) it is originated from the latin *pedonis*...

*Shah* and *Shah mat *however have been borrowed the other way round (from Turkish) although it is originally a mixture of Persian (*Shâh= the King*) and Arabic (*Mât= is dead, died*).

*Very few people are aware of the influence of the Turkish language on balkanic and other Eastern European languages*... Reading a number of postings, like the one on shoes, I saw that someone was ruling out the possibility of an influence of Turkish on his language... I was a bit shocked that people are not aware of History and how long the Turks have been present in Central / Eastern Europe, not only as an invading force, but as a brillant civilization that has been the biggest and long lasting Empire of the Middle-ages in all the world... (sorry, a bit off topic, bear with me!)


----------



## robbie_SWE

francois_auffret said:


> I am afraid that the word *pion* is a French word although it could be Romanian too... antoher descendant of Latin (in French it is attested since the 15th century in this form) it is originated from the latin *pedonis*...
> 
> *Shah* and *Shah mat *however have been borrowed the other way round (from Turkish) although it is originally a mixture of Persian (*Shâh= the King*) and Arabic (*Mât= is dead, died*).
> 
> *Very few people are aware of the influence of the Turkish language on balkanic and other Eastern European languages*... Reading a number of postings, like the one on shoes, I saw that someone was ruling out the possibility of an influence of Turkish on his language... I was a bit shocked that people are not aware of History and how long the Turks have been present in Central / Eastern Europe, not only as an invading force, but as a brillant civilization that has been the biggest and long lasting Empire of the Middle-ages in all the world... (sorry, a bit off topic, bear with me!)


 
I am bearing with you!  Unfortunately many people from countries in Eastern and Central Europe don't want to accept that the Ottoman Rule did change their languages and cultures.

The Romanian language is influenced by Turkish words, especially when it comes to words dealing with commerce and food. I'm admitting it and I'm definitely not ashamed of the Turkish words in the Romanian vocabulary, they only enrich the language! 

PS: this discussion should actually continue in another thread. 

 robbie


----------



## francois_auffret

robbie_SWE said:


> I am bearing with you!  Unfortunately many people from countries in Eastern and Central Europe don't want to accept that the Ottoman Rule did change their languages and cultures.
> 
> The Romanian language is influenced by Turkish words, especially when it comes to words dealing with commerce and food. I'm admitting it and I'm definitely not ashamed of the Turkish words in the Romanian vocabulary, they only enrich the language!
> 
> PS: this discussion should actually continue in another thread.
> 
> robbie


 
Thanks for your quick reply and your open mindedness, Robbie !!!!!!!!!!

Honestly, you should start a thread on this topic, because you speak Romanian, and I don't know much about the topic... Your call, but believe me, I am really interested in this topic and will take part in it as much as my limited knowledge allows me!!!


----------



## Alijsh

OK. I found where I had seen these three terms. Now I repost what I had written.


francois_auffret said:


> Shah and Shah mat however have been borrowed the other way round (from Turkish) although it is originally a mixture of Persian (Shâh= the King) and Arabic (Mât= is dead, died).


As far as I know, *Shâh mât* is not a mixture of Persian and Arabic. *mât *doesn't mean *dead* but *stunned/stupefied/bewildered/frozen*. It's a Persian word. According to Moin Dictionary of Persian, *pât*, *mât *and *lât *are three Persian terms for certain endgame situations.


----------



## Lugubert

Swedish:
Chess* = Schack*
Pawn = *Bonde*
Knight = *Springare* or colloquial: *Häst*
Bishop = *Löpare* ("Runner")
Castle, Rook = *Torn*
King = *Kung*
Queen = *Drottning*
Chessboard = *Schackbräde*
0-0= *Kort rockad*
0-0-0 = *Lång rockad*
Check= *Schack*
Checkmate = (*Schack) matt*
Stalemate = *Patt*
En passant = *en passant*
J'adoube (said when you adjust a piece you don't intend to move, so that you don't have to move it) = *j'adoube* (with a very Swedish pronunciation)
Draw = *remi*
Gambit = *gambit* (Swedish pronunciation)
and from Sokol
Zugzwang = "force-of-move" = dragtvång
Umwandlung = "change-of-pawn" = the change of pawn into any other figure if he reaches the other side of the board = to, for example, *gå i dam*: the pawn, for example, *går i dam* (lit. goes in(to) queen)
schlagen (verb) = the act of taking a foreign figure = *slå*


----------



## francois_auffret

I didn't post the meaning of the pieces in Urdu, because they are exactly the same as Persian.... Except that the Knight is *GhoRâ*.

I was wondering if any one knows Hindi enough and can tell me what are the differences with Urdu in this respect...

I have checked the link given by Frank06 having chess pieces in 73 languages but I am afraid that Hindi is mixed up with Bengali...

Can someone confirm???


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
Chess = шахматы /shakhmaty/ checkmates
Pawn = пешка /peshka/ on-footer
Knight = конь /kon'/ horse
Bishop = слон /slon/ elephant
Castle, Rook =ладья /ladya/ sailboat or тура /tura/ tower
King = король /korol'/ king
Queen = ферзь /ferz'/ I guess it comes from Persian vezeer
Chessboard = шахматная доска /shakhmatnaya doska/ checkmate board
Check= шах /shah/ guess from Persian too
Checkmate = мат /mat/
Stalemate = пат /pat/


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

Chess: *«Σκάκι»* ['skaci] (neut.) < It. _scacchi_. Its Byzantine name was *«ζατρίκιον» zatríkion* *(neut.)* < Mid. Persian _Shatrang_.

Pawn: *«Πιόνι»* ['pçoni] (neut.) < Fr. _pion_. Also *«στρατιωτάκι»* [strati.o'taci] (neut. diminutive) --> _little soldier_ < Classical masc. noun *«στρατιώτης» strătĭṓtēs* --> _soldier_ (PIE *ster-, _to camp, spread out_). 
Bishop: *«Αξιωματικός»* [aksi.omati'kos] (masc.) --> _officer_ < Classical neut. noun *«ἀξίωμα» ăksíōmă* --> _rank, position, honour, reputation_ < Classical fem. noun *«ἀξίᾱ» ăksíā* --> _worth, value_ (with uncertain etymology).
Knight: *«Ίππος»* ['ipos] (masc.) --> _horse_ < Classical masc. noun *«ἵππος» híppŏs* (PIE *h₁éḱuo-, _horse_).
Castle, Rook: *«Πύργος»* ['pirɣos] (masc.) --> _tower, wall-tower_ < Classical masc. noun *«πύργος» púrgŏs* (with obscure etymology).
King: *«Βασιλιάς»* [vasi'ʎas] (masc.) < Classical masc. noun *«βασιλεύς» băsileús* (with obscure etymology, possibly pre-Greek).
Queen: *«Βασίλισσα»* [va'silisa] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«βασίλισσα» băsílissā* and *«βασίλιννα» băsílinnā* (with obscure etymology, possibly pre-Greek).    


Chessboard: *«Σκακιέρα»* [ska'cera] (fem.) < It. _scacchiera_. 
Castling: *«Ροκέ»* [ro'ce] (neut.) < Fr. _roquer_.
Check: *«Σαχ* [sax] (neut.) < Persian _شاه (shāh)_.
Checkmate: *«Ματ»* [mat] (neut.) < Persian _شاه مات (shāh māt)_.
Stalemate: *«Πατ»* [pat] (neut.) < Fr. _pat_. Also *«ισοπαλία»* [isopa'li.a] (fem.) < Byz. Gr. fem. noun *«ἰσοπαλία» isopalía* --> _equality in the struggle_ < Classical adj. *«ἰσοπαλής, -ής, -ές» ĭsŏpālḗs (masc. & fem.), ĭsŏpālés (neut.)* --> _well-matched_ < compound, Classical adj *«ἴσος» ísŏs* --> _equal_ (with uncertain etymology) + Class. fem. noun *«πάλη» pálē* --> _wrestling, struggle_ (with obscure etymology).
En passant: *«Εν διελεύσει»* [en ði.e'lefsi] < Katharevousa translation *«ἐν διελεύσει»* of the French term.
Forced move: *«Φορσέ»* [for'se] (indecl.) < Fr. _forcé_.
Promotion: *«Προαγωγή»* [pro.aɣo'ʝi] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«προαγωγὴ» prŏăgōgḕ* --> _promotion, eminence_ < compound; prefix, preposition and adverb *«πρὸ» prò* --> _forth, forward, before, for_ (PIE *pro-, _forward_) + *«ἀγωγὴ» ăgōgḕ* --> _leading, guidance, direction, training_ (PIE *h₂eǵ-, _to lead, drive_).
0-0: *«Μικρό ροκέ»* [mi'kro ro'ce] (both neut.) --> _small castling_ (castling short).
0-0-0: *«Μεγάλο ροκέ»* [me'ɣalo roc'e] (both neut.) --> _big castling_ (castling long).
J' adoube: *«Διορθώνω»* [ði.or'θono] (a verbatim translation). Most chess players use the French expression: *«ζαντούμπ»* [za'dub].
Draw: *«Νούλα»* ['nula] (fem.) < It. _nulla_.
Gambit: *«Γκαμπί»* [gam'bi] (neut. indecl.) < Fr. _gambit_.

I'm definitely a _patzer_ as a chess player --> *«μαζέτας»* [ma'zetas] (masc.) < Fr. _mazette_


----------



## learnerr

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian:
> Chess = шахматы /shakhmaty/ checkmates
> Pawn = пешка /peshka/ on-footer
> Knight = конь /kon'/ horse
> Bishop = слон /slon/ elephant
> Castle, Rook =ладья /ladya/ sailboat or тура /tura/ tower
> King = король /korol'/ king
> Queen = ферзь /ferz'/ I guess it comes from Persian vezeer
> Chessboard = шахматная доска /shakhmatnaya doska/ checkmate board
> Check= шах /shah/ guess from Persian too
> Checkmate = мат /mat/
> Stalemate = пат /pat/


J'adoube = поправляю (I correct)
promote a pawn = вывести/провести пешку [в ферзи] (lead the pawn into queens)
to move = ходить (go by foot)
capture a figure = взять фигуру (take a figure), бить фигуру (beat it), есть фигуру (eat it, informal)
a fork = вилка (the correspondence is literal)
Zugzwang = цугцванг (a borrowing from German)
O-O, O-O-O = короткая рокировка, длинная рокировка (the noun is from French)


----------

